
[video] Does the W3C not actually exist? - Rchef
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;S97TCpuBvnc<p>Sorry for the video, couldn&#x27;t find a resonable text article on the subject.<p>I&#x27;m just getting into programming and tech on a professional level so I don&#x27;t have anything useful to add to the conversation but I would love to hear some thoughts on the matter.
======
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gulf_War_Did_Not_Take_Plac...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gulf_War_Did_Not_Take_Place)

